

Review my App: Cheque-up - girasquid

http://cheque-up.com<p>Once you're signed up, you can text in 'balance' to retrieve your balance, and 'officemax, 42.49' or 'paycheque +10000' to update your budget.<p>It's still in the really early stages - but I'm looking for feedback and monetization ideas.
======
JangoSteve
Seems like a cool idea, and I can definitely see this working for the non-
smartphone market, especially with people like my dad, who's company still
issues a non-smartphone company phone.

However, by far the biggest red flag for me is that there is no About page or
any description of what actually happens. Is there a web interface for me to
login to after I've got some expenses logged? Or is it purely a phone-driven
interface? Some screenshots, or maybe a diagram of the process would be
essential here.

------
vyrotek
As a huge Mint.com fan I'm having a hard time figuring out why I would use
this. I also have the Android app which lets me see a whole bunch of info
about my budget automatically.

Is your target market people without smart phones? I could see this working
with them. My biggest worry would be the fact people are lazy when it comes to
budgets. I know I am. I like Mint.com because I can spend like normal without
manually tracking it and eventually they send me an SMS saying STOP SPENDING
MONEY. :)

~~~
girasquid
My target market so far is indeed people without smartphones, as well as
couples - that's why I've got the little 'members' tab for keeping track of a
budget collaboratively.

When I first set out to build it, I had to consider whether to make it
something you hook up to your bank accounts, or something you manage yourself
- I went the self managed route, because it lets you track things like cash on
hand in addition to money in your bank account.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Smartphones (which I'll define as anything with a keyboard that doesn't
require you to do T9 input) are now so cheap that there is close to a 1:1
overlap between "smartphone owners" and "people who do anything with their
phone other than talk on it".

I think this goes right to your addressable market: I'm concerned that you
might be creating a cool, useful application for a non-web savvy, non-phone
savvy market.

------
erikpukinskis
This seems cool to me... does it let me text in expenses, and then track my
balance? Issues tho:

1) It wasn't really clear to me what "initial budget amount" means... monthly?
I was expecting to put in my balance I think.

2) I think I was confused about the description too... description of what? My
monthy budget? It's my monthly budget! What else is there to describe?

3) It says "Whoops! That password was bad" when I try to log in

~~~
erikpukinskis
If you're tracking expenses, you could maybe do a coupon business model? Like,
people pay to send coupons to folks who are buying things in their target
market.

------
md81544
You'll want to consider international users. I'm in France and, I'm sure,
you're based Stateside. Will it work for a user such as me? I assume not...
but if it will, tell the user, and give international dialing numbers.

------
imp
I don't know anything about your website and you expect me to give you my
phone number? No thanks. Is there a link to a demo that I missed, because that
would help a lot.

------
vorador
Clickable : <http://cheque-up.com>

